# 40 S&W 135 gr. +p load data



## rmorrow (Feb 16, 2011)

corbon puts out a +p for 40 s&w. Any body out there reloading for this cartridge. i like the sierra 135gr. sportmaster. very accurate at high speed in my glock..... thanks


----------

